# Whizzer Newbie - need help!



## andywetzel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys!  I'm new to the forum.  I've wanted to restore a whizzer for years, and last week my wife surprised me with one!  I've been looking around trying to figure out the year/vintage and I'm running into some roadblocks.  I can't find the serial number anywhere and thought you guys might have some insight.  It's a Henderson Schwinn, serial E30087.  I'm thinking it's from 1939/1940?

Any insight would be appreciated!  Can't wait to get started!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2011)

Serial number is directly below flywheel on oil drain area. A "H" number range is 1946-1948, J= 1949-1951, 300_ _ _ 1951-1953, 500_ _ _ 1953-4, 600_ _ _ 1954-5, 700_ _ _ 1954-1956. Approximate years. 300 and up should have roller bearing cranks. Models E & F are earlier (1939-42) and have left to right head cooling fins. E's use below BB roller friction drive (Uncommon). Differend carbs were used over the years.
Have fun.... bri.


----------



## andywetzel (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks!  Any ideas on the age and style of the frame?  E30087? Your help is appreciated!


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

As time went on, pedal propulsion was increasingly replaced by constant use of a two or four-stroke gasoline engine. Nevertheless, the concept of using motor assist for the ordinary bicycle has persisted, and the concept has periodically resurfaced over the years, particularly in times of austerity or fuel shortages.


----------

